# Sensitive Items Check



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2012)

Unit at Lewis is locked down over missing sensitive items:

http://abcnews.go.com/US/wireStory/military-probes-missing-sensitive-equipment-15315784#.TwoHUKU7VKU

I always hated it when that happened.  When I was in the infantry, we had to stay longer in the field twice because 1) some clown misplaced his NVGs (later recovered) and 2) someone lost a weapon out of a helo while in flight (never found).

An in Korea, it was even better.  The HHC commander was a complete clown, and we were locked down at least three times due to missing sensitive items (1 x NVGs, 2 x missing classified laptops, none of which were ever recovered).  This same guy also blew his basic load of ammo (i.e. the stuff we were supposed to use if the North Koreans ever came south) at the range instead of using the stuff he drew from the ammo yard the day before.  Idiot.


----------



## policemedic (Jan 8, 2012)

That sucks!

Dummy cord is your friend.

Marauder06 , please tell me that guy was relieved.


----------



## Marauder06 (Jan 8, 2012)

The commander in Korea?  Nope, passed along through the system and since he was a year group ahead of me, he's probably in command of a battalion somewhere now.


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 8, 2012)

I remember being locked down for "missing" weapons, crypto, ammo, blah, blah, blah but it never made it to the news.  I wonder how long they've been locked down, a bitchy wife probably called the local news.


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2012)

They should check Ebay.  The missing gear will end up there in no time.


----------



## 104TN (Jan 8, 2012)

Once upon a time a young Specialist lost a CLU. Hilarity ensued.

It was later found (destroyed) in a burn pile.


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2012)

"Laser Sights?"  like PEQ-2/5?


----------



## Brill (Jan 8, 2012)

Marauder06 said:


> The HHC commander was a complete clown, and we were locked down at least three times due to missing sensitive items (1 x NVGs, 2 x missing classified laptops, none of which were ever recovered). This same guy also blew his basic load of ammo (i.e. the stuff we were supposed to use if the North Koreans ever came south) at the range instead of using the stuff he drew from the ammo yard the day before. Idiot.


 
Uhh...why does this guy sound familar to SS members?


----------



## Muppet (Jan 8, 2012)

We were locked down for a week prior to batt. inspection secondary to some retard steeling N.V.G.'s from the drop zone during some other batt's night jump.

F.M.


----------



## digrar (Jan 8, 2012)

Saw a bloke drive back to Shoal Water Bay from Brisbane to pick up a MAG58 that had been left on the side of the road. Spent a few hours in extended line searching for a set of missing NVGs, combed a creek to look for a missing buffer spring from a Minimi that had a loose butt retaining pin and participated in a race to head off a disgruntled digger who had ran off into the bush with his rifle and a threat to kill us all. Which the course instructors didn't take overly seriously until we let them know that he'd previously made claims about carrying live rounds out bush due to the prevalent and aggressively protective drug growers in the area where his OPFOR unit conducted most of their bush trips. We managed to recover all four (or five if you count the disgruntled digger and his rifle as separate items).


----------



## Florida173 (Jan 8, 2012)

I had a unit that was put on lock down from a missing m9 at NTC that eventually was found to have been sent away for maintenance... fun times


----------



## Manolito (Jan 8, 2012)

There is a saying steal a nuclear submarine but leave binoculars and 45's alone.
While I worked for DOD there were several clean ups in both war zones and I wish I could tell you what came home in containers. There is a lot of sensitive gear unaccounted for and I can tell you the word HAZMAT is not one used a lot when loading containers headed for the states.
Major clean this area up Yes Sir
SSGT. clean this area up private. OK Staff Sargent.
Type out a bill of lading stating miscellaneous gymnasium equipment.
Fill the container with anything in area.
Major the area is cleaned up and secure.


----------



## AWP (Jan 8, 2012)

Bagram's had so many misplaced weapons that some units are putting "If found please call...." stickers on them.

---

I once had an airman at Patrick AFB contact the unit. It seems someone left a loaded KYK-13 on top of a vehicle and drove off. An eagle-eyed airman found it and turned it in where it was tracked back to us. The guy that lost it later made E-8...


----------



## digrar (Jan 9, 2012)

Knew a bloke who lost a set of codes, he was a lance corporal after about 20 years in, blokes who he'd enlisted with were WO2's.


----------



## Brill (Jan 9, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> I once had an airman at Patrick AFB contact the unit. It seems someone left a loaded* KYK-13* on top of a vehicle and drove off.


 
Your age is showing.


----------



## AWP (Jan 9, 2012)

lindy said:


> Your age is showing.


 
You whipper-snappers and your new fangled digital eee-quipment. You probably can't even spell "HF" much less cut an antenna. Back in my day we walked uphill to the SIGCEN, both ways!, in the snow and rain.....


----------



## x SF med (Jan 9, 2012)

Freefalling said:


> You whipper-snappers and your new fangled digital eee-quipment. You probably can't even spell "HF" much less cut an antenna. Back in my day we walked uphill to the SIGCEN, both ways!, in the snow and rain.....


 
...bare foot, in the mud, over broken bottles and razor wire and land mines....  and then had to cut the antennaes with your teeth and build the towers by hand...  all the while, sitting on a rocker on the front porch of the FOB throwin rocks at those loud young SF hooligans making noise and playing ball on the street outside your fobbit hole all times of the day and night disturbing your sleep and meals and such...  and, those were the good days... but at least those privates and XOs could crank a generator to charge batteries - it took a whip, but you learned 'em to get it done right an proper didn't you....


----------



## digrar (Jan 10, 2012)

lindy said:


> Your age is showing.


 
Mine must be too, I knew what he was on about.


----------



## Ranger Psych (Jan 10, 2012)

Ain't nothing wrong with a kyk-13, just enough goodies to take care of business and although a big deal, not nearly as big a deal on multiple aspects as if you had, oh, say lost an ANCD.

That, and it was much easier to deal with and more comfortable when tied down.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Jan 10, 2012)

You can carry a KYK-13 in your breast pocket, all you can do with an ANCD is carry the CIK.  The 150s dont like to be force fed the KYK-13 though, you have to let them suck it out themselves.


----------

